# Baking Popovers in Silicone Cupcake Cups?



## chefathome (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey, Folks!

I've just tasted popovers this morning for the first time, and I'm totally in love.

I'd like to make these delights at home, but the closest thing I have to popover pans are... silicone cupcake cups. Will it work?!

The other thing I can think of is a ceramic medium-sized remekin. Might that work better?

Thanks for any advice,
Arnon


----------



## JMediger (Oct 23, 2012)

I've always made them in just a standard muffin tin with great results (until a few years ago when my popovers just stopped popping ).


----------



## Zereh (Oct 23, 2012)

I just do them free form! 

I make them small if they're the savory type that I don't fill and on the bigger side if I'm putting something sweet into them.


----------

